# مجموعة كتب رائعة عن قسم هندسة الانتاج



## engmmt (19 نوفمبر 2010)

Ball_and_Roller_Bearings.pdf
http://www.ziddu.com/download/12607838/Ball_and_Roller_Bearings.pdf.html
Typesofbearings.pdf
http://www.ziddu.com/download/12607755/Typesofbearings.pdf.html
bearingfailureprevintionguide.pdf
http://www.ziddu.com/download/12607534/bearingfailureprevintionguide.pdf.html
CuttingforcersandMerchant_sTheorm.pdf
http://www.ziddu.com/download/12607141/CuttingforcersandMerchant_sTheorm.pdf.html
PressesandEquipmentforSheetMetaldies.doc
​http://www.ziddu.com/download/12607081/PressesandEquipmentforSheetMetaldies.doc.html
​Ch7MetalForming.ppt
http://www.ziddu.com/download/12606988/Ch7MetalForming.ppt.html
sheetmetalworking.pdf
http://www.ziddu.com/download/12606929/sheetmetalworking.pdf.html
PropertiesofMetals.pps
http://www.ziddu.com/download/12606886/PropertiesofMetals.pps.html
Mechanics.of.Sheet.Metal.Forming.pdf
http://www.ziddu.com/download/12606874/Mechanics.of.Sheet.Metal.Forming.pdf.html
Rollingofmetals.pdf
http://www.ziddu.com/download/12606795/03_Rollingofmetals.pdf.html
Lathe.ppt
http://www.ziddu.com/download/12606706/5-Lathe.ppt.html


----------



## engmmt (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكوررررررررررررررر​*


----------



## كريم 40 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

أريد كتاب عن هندسة السباكة بالرمل باللغة العربية


----------



## frindly heart (28 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## كريم 40 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

أريد كتب عن هندسة الانتاج بر جاء المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## engmmt (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*لا تنسوا دائما ذكر الله تعالى*​


----------



## engmmt (6 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك يالغلآ و نفع بك

ولا حرمك الآجر , و في رعآية الله*​


----------



## mezohazoma (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## خالد ندا (14 نوفمبر 2011)

بجد شغل 10 على 10
تسلم ايدك وربنا يبارك لك
تسلم


----------



## احمد محمود هانى (19 نوفمبر 2011)

اريد كتاب عن ص ناعة التروس ولكم جز يل الشكر


----------

